# Liquid EPDM Rubber vs. EPDM 45-Mil Liner: Pros and Cons?



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

EPDM is also available in white. Check out your local ABC Roofing Supply Distributorship.

The coating is 100 % dependant upon ambient humidity levels at the time of application and temperatures and consistency af the application thicknesses and many other nature and human considerations outside of your control.

The EPDM has an adhesive for a fully adhered application and a different product for bonding the seams together, if you have any on your situation.

Also, some materials require a lap sealant to be applied after the seams are bonded together.


```
Is there any advantage to the liquid EPDM rubber sealer vs. buying 45 mil EPDM roof liner?
```
NO!

Ed


----------



## WynsWrld98 (Aug 4, 2007)

I doubt there would be seams based on it seems EPDM is usually available in 25' widths and I only need 20' width.

Do you know what manufacturer makes the white EPDM roof liner? I went to Firestones site and read everything I could find on EPDM they produce but saw no white, all black, and saw them selling their own 10-year acrylic white product to paint on top of their black EPDM.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Carlisle and Versico are the only two I am familiar with, but I think that Mule Hide may have had a white epdm membrane at one time, but it may have been a different membrane compostition I am thinking about.

Ed


----------

